# Software upgrade or ???



## MaxiMe (Aug 3, 2011)

OK looks like since I'm a techie I should know the answer but I have a full time tech job, and am busy researchiing here??

Our dojang currently uses Martial art organizer 4, Master is thinking about a mac and a software upgrade or something different.
So question should he upgrade to Studio organizer, or go with something else?

Mac, PC makes no difference to me (his unofficial IT shop) other than converting his publisher documents to something else if he decides on a MAC.

Thought, Opinions?

TIA


----------



## granfire (Aug 3, 2011)

MAC?!



really?


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> MAC?!
> 
> 
> 
> really?


Yeah his wife is a teacher so she gets BIG discounts.


----------



## granfire (Aug 3, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Yeah his wife is a teacher so she gets BIG discounts.



from what I know, not huge enough....LOL

I suppose a MA school is different...
My small animal vet swears by his apple system but it is sooooooo sloooooowwwwww

The only thing really that would have made it worth looking into is the lack of viruses available for Mac...but that, too is changing...


----------



## Carol (Aug 3, 2011)

Macs rock.   Their architecture is way more efficient than PCs. (USDOD uses them extensively for testing submarines, etc)   The OS has a simulator that wil run Windows software.....it runs windows programs FASTER than windows due to the high thruput.  That gives the endpoints a longer lifespan too....more years between upgrades.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Aug 4, 2011)

In my experience Macs crash less, has a lower risk of being infected by spyware or a virus (so far), it is faster and I agree with carol -it has more years between upgrades.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 4, 2011)

We converted to Mac 2 years ago.  Have no plans of going back to Windows.  There's a thread around here with more details on my experiences.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 4, 2011)

Carol said:


> Macs rock. Their architecture is way more efficient than PCs. (USDOD uses them extensively for testing submarines, etc) The OS has a simulator that wil run Windows software.....it runs windows programs FASTER than windows due to the high thruput. That gives the endpoints a longer lifespan too....more years between upgrades.


At double the price.  Back to the original Q. The studio software will run on either or. (He's no tech head BTW) Good TKD Teacher tho. So Upgrade or find sumthing new to help him stay organized?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 4, 2011)

It's not double the price, that's a myth.  Compare actual hardware specs, the price is pretty even.

If you want cheap, get a PC. They're $200 for an eMachine at Walmart. They're also poorly designed crap.
My iMac's been rock solid and the best performing unit I've ever had. (It plays Unreal Tournament 2004 awesome.  Even if it runs hot enough to cook on. )


Of more importance, is the learning curve when you switch.  The interface is not the same. The file manager is, less than robust, compared to Windows Explorer. It'll take some getting used to for him. If possible, before taking the Mac plunge, run him by an Apple store or a Best Buy and let him spend a few minutes on one. See if he picks up the UI fast or gets frustrated as it doesn't work 'like it should'.

In this case you're matching a tool with an app with a user.  If the tool doesn't matter, go with the one the user is most comfortable with.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 4, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's not double the price, that's a myth. Compare actual hardware specs, the price is pretty even.
> 
> If you want cheap, get a PC. They're $200 for an eMachine at Walmart. They're also poorly designed crap.
> My iMac's been rock solid and the best performing unit I've ever had. (It plays Unreal Tournament 2004 awesome.  Even if it runs hot enough to cook on. )
> ...


Sorry Bob, Priced them out 2 days ago, Dell 17" vs MAc book 17" Identical i7 Processors, same ram and HD's
MAc 2200 and change, Dell 1700 and change. OK so not quite double but a feww hundred saved. I might be able to talk him into buying mor equip for the dojang with the savings. 

MIght have to get a mac for Medal of Honor and a snack mmmm  

As far as learning curve, trust me after 15 years dealing with USERS, he can go either way.

If push comes to shove I'll convert his publisher files to iworks or something for him.


----------



## granfire (Aug 4, 2011)

Dell?


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 5, 2011)

granfire said:


> Dell?


Yes dell I get corperate discounts. (but I did the pricing at street value. No Bob I didn't cheat  )


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, if you go Dell, I hope they replaced the last tech I got.

He, and his supervisor, were quite insistent that reinstalling Windows modem drivers on a Linux system will stop the smoke from coming out of the case.
I asked specifically "Are you telling me that installing the wrong drivers for this operating system will make the case stop smoking?"
They said yes.
They also insisted that the modem couldn't have been functioning previously anyway because I had never installed the Windows drivers onto the Linux system.

Haven't recommended them since.

(oh and swapping out the toasted modem with a new one worked fine. Didn't have to install the wrong drivers and execute No-Smoke either.  Sometimes that A+ Cert pays off.  LOL)


----------



## Carol (Aug 5, 2011)

Huh, I've always thought Dell service was excellent.   Main factor that I would recommend is making sure you get accidental breakage protection for a consumer laptop.  For a corporate service plan, they have been good at looking the other way...but I wouldn't chance it with a one-off purchase.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 5, 2011)

I forgot to mention. I had their next-day on-site replacement service. After convincing the 2 'Geniuses' that no amount of incomparable driver installs, or moving jumpers on the motherboard would make the smoke stop, I got them to ok a replacement.  Took 5 days.
Also forgot to mention, I had run the system through a full battery of diagnostics prior to calling, including using a plug in diag board in self-boot mode to check every port, chip etc.
This was a full modem, not a win-modem.

I got the guys who had the flip charts that day.
Oy.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 5, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, if you go Dell, I hope they replaced the last tech I got.
> 
> He, and his supervisor, were quite insistent that reinstalling Windows modem drivers on a Linux system will stop the smoke from coming out of the case.
> I asked specifically "Are you telling me that installing the wrong drivers for this operating system will make the case stop smoking?"
> ...



Sorry to hear about that. Did you get overseas helpdesk or on shore. I think using a buisness account makes a difference. I deal with the buisness side and always talk to a redneck in Texas or Tenn. it's worked well for me for at least 10 years. But when I work on a "friends" machine I get the home user support and they wouldn't know a modem from a dual video card..

And yes we do get to use all the alphabet stuff after our names once in a while


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 5, 2011)

Def. got a pair of good ol boys from the south.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 5, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Def. got a pair of good ol boys from the south.


Hmm guess it's luck of the "DRAWL" now days.

Well of to hang some new switch gear. ( I love it when ups brings me toys)


----------



## granfire (Aug 5, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, if you go Dell, I hope they replaced the last tech I got.
> 
> He, and his supervisor, were quite insistent that reinstalling Windows modem drivers on a Linux system will stop the smoke from coming out of the case.
> I asked specifically "Are you telling me that installing the wrong drivers for this operating system will make the case stop smoking?"
> ...



LOL, you must have gotten a batch that was hired in with that 'Dude, you're getting a Dell' spokes dude....(maybe even a modem made then...smoking was not that bad back then )


----------

